# Boogie Bus



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I got my Boogie Bus going again. Here's a couple of quick videos.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Too cool for school!

man, that is one SWEEEEET custom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes sir, I like it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I don't think our school bus will do that...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah awesome!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, what Wes said! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:What Wes said...lol


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I would have wanted to go to school if I could have rode in a bus like that!!! :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great job on the school bus. I like the lighting in the pits as it goes by. ALmost like they are on fire!
Jim


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Cool S'Cool Bus:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That's one cool bus


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

nice!
how about some how to detail?


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

noddaz said:


> nice!
> how about some how to detail?


Here is how the bus was made.

It uses a AfX Specialty chassis this one is non-mag. I used two pickup shoes and soldered them facing the rear, I then worked them to follow the contour of the rear chassis. This is where the actual electrical contact is made.
The one on the left is the first one I made in the early eighties, I found it this summer in my moms garage. I had the Dodge Van which I still have mounted on it then.
For the guide pin I used an Aurora pin taped to a strip of aluminum cut from a pop can. You will have to work the aluminum strip to have just the right tension to get the bus up at takeoff.









Inside the bus some weight added to help get this puppy up.









I also drillied a small hole at the rear then inserted a small nail which I cut to help keep it going straight down the track.









This is a wheel stander and not one where the chassis stays down while the body kicks up.









It's a fun project which I believe can be done with a T-Jet chassis as well.

Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wasn't Joez working on resin casting one of these buses a long time ago?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I wish those pics were bigger


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I wish those pics were bigger






























This is as close I can get before they become too blurry.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

dude that bus is awesome.now throw a psychedelic paint job on it.that would be farout.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes it!!! That is some engineering!!! Thanks for sharing!!! RM


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

TYCO ! That is really cool looking ! Nice work !


----------

